# Epilepsy mum and struggling...😰



## Jenredz (May 27, 2012)

Hi all, our boy was diagnosed with epilepsy in October, just after his 1st birthday..he was put onto phenobarbital twice daily in January...he's fitted 4 times in a day every 3.5-4 weeks since then, but I felt I was managing to control them ok...until last night...he had 4 seizures within the hour,his usual...I administered oral Valium, and his pacing stopped, and he settled. He has fitted 7 times today, even with the diazepam, and a home visit from the bet to administer IM sedative....he fitted twice after the vet had been, so he's in the surgery overnight...the vet has suggested putting him onto potassium bromide alongside the PhB...I was just wondering if any other owners have used this combination, side effect and costs?? I'm at a loss todsy and I really thought we were getting somewhere with him....

A very sad and worried Vizzie mum...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry your pup is having such a rough time of it.
I don't have experience with Epilepsy in dogs, but my heart goes out to you.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Epilepsy mum and struggling...*

I, too, am very sorry that you're having to struggle with this. I have had no experience with canine epilepsy, so can't offer any help... just moral support. One of our forum members, SteelCityDozer, does have a dog (Dozer) who has it. You could search for posts about Dozer's experiences, or maybe ask directly. Hang in there. You're doing a great job!! Hopefully everything will even out over time.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

It sounds like he is seizing a lot. Fortunately for us, Dozer is well managed. I would highly advise a trip to the neurology vet. They can probably better assess and prescribe for your pup. Phenobarb is "old school" and the go to for everyday vets and although very effective for most, maybe not for your little guy. 

I feel for you and hope that you are able to get this worked out.


----------



## Georgia Blue (Dec 4, 2012)

I have just come across your post and wondered how your boy was doing?

Our boy was diagnosed with epilepsy when he was 8 months old and it developed from one seizure every month to 8 seizures once a month. These seizures taking place in a 24 hour period. The day he suffered 8 seizures he was admitted to hospital and suffered over 20 in an hour the next day. At this time he was taking phenobarbitol and pexion. He was under the care of a neurologist for a week and his medication was changed to phenobarbitol and potassium bromide. He has now not seized in 3 months. This combination appears to be working for him at the moment. It has taken a year to get to this point and it has been quite a journey but I am hopeful this could be what works for our boy. I really hope you are able to get this worked out too.


----------

